# Pesky fire ants a danger to wildlife



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Pesky fire ants a danger to wildlife
Special fly may curb populations

Fire ants can prove fatal to small mammals and birds and have been known to be detrimental to entire species.

Furry babies and ground-nesting birds are particularly vulnerable to the insects.

A miniscule fly eventually may save the lives of many birds and mammals, as well as deliver us from the evil bites of the ants.

http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060121/NEWS01/601210334/1006


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Virus Found to Kill Fire Ants

LUBBOCK, Texas (AP) - Imported red fire ants have plagued farmers, ranchers and others for decades. Now the reviled pests are facing a bug of their own.

Researchers have pinpointed a naturally occurring virus that kills the ants, which arrived in the U.S. in the 1930s and now cause $6 billion in damage annually nationwide, including about $1.2 billion in Texas. 

http://www.livescience.com/animals/070507_ap_fire_ants.html


----------



## MI_Bowhunter (Feb 5, 2005)

Speaking from experiance they are very detrimental to the male genatial when lying under a piece of oil field equipment in south Texas.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Ouch! That puts a new meaning to pants on fire. :yikes:


----------

